# flooding epson printhead during manual flushes



## taylorf (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey all,

Can anyone tell me why, when I do manual cleanings on Epson DX7, DX6, DX5, and DX4 printheads and flush solution through a channels spike using a syringe, I sometimes get solution flooding back out of spikes for other channels?

Is the head delaminated and forever dead? Is that what is meant by delaminated? Is it simply too clogged and fixing the clog would solve overflow issues?

My co-worker wants to look into a very specific kind of water-based ink degrader: Sgreen Aqua Wash Water Based Ink Degrader - Quart | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet

But I think it's not worth it. I think the printhead is mechanically/electronically dead at this point.

Any thoughts on that degrader though? I don't think it's a good idea.

Clarification:
1) What is happening inside the head exactly?
2) Think that the Degrader will be effective against Printsrite inks? They are the same as the Dupont Artistri Pigment inks.

Thanks so much all.


----------



## kwaleeb (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah whatever print head that is happening to is totally shot. You can remove the manifold and see if the manifold is bad but most likely the print head is delaminated somewhere and leaking ink from one channel to another.


----------



## kwaleeb (Jun 2, 2015)

And I don't know about that ink degrader but I've always used Spectra cleaning solution or original winded and that seems to break up the ink the best.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

kwaleeb said:


> And I don't know about that ink degrader but I've always used Spectra cleaning solution or original *winded *and that seems to break up the ink the best.


Assume he meant Windex. The original stuff contains ammonia and works well for cleaning inkjets.


----------



## BQMatt (Apr 30, 2012)

Delamination can happen from applying to much pressure with the syringe when flushing. If a channel is clogged do not apply more pressure with the syringe. Soak the printhead more, back flush it and then try to flush again. To give you an idea of the correct amount of pressure, I would compare it to the amount of pressure that is used to light a lighter. Delamination can also happen if you use too aggressive of a cleaner to flush the head. Do not use anything that isn't designed to be flushed thru a printhead unless you want to ruin a bunch of printheads. 

From what I understand, delamination is when the glue that is used to attach the nozzle plate to the printhead gives away and opens a pathway up between two of the channels or the edge of the printhead. The liquid will either squirt back up the other spike next to the one your flushing or out the side of the nozzle plate.


----------



## taylorf (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone. This happened to me a while back and to a colleague recently while working on some white channels. Good to have some verification on my thoughts and fears. The Epson Patents only get me so far in understanding these tiny mechanisms.

I'll squirt some Elmers' Glue in there and see if it can reseal the channels. Thanks! 
*kidding, kidding*


----------

